# Ambrosia Maple Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a ambrosia maple bowl I finished. It is 7 1/2" across and 2 1/4" deep. I finished this one with Antique Oil. It has some worm holes in it so will make a good popcorn dish.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie,

WOW!! All three bowls you've posted are beauts.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

So, the worms like popcorn? Is that it?

Grain pattern is very pretty in this one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I can't stand it any longer, in the next day or two I've just got to have a try.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Harry go for it. It is easier than you think. I will be awaiting and yes I will do a shoot of bowl turning.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice bowl Bernie, but for popcorn, it way to small.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie that is some good work, keep posting.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

It'x just the right size for popcorn... if you don't pop it!

I'm currently attending a 5 day workshop where were building mandolins.

I should be receiving a Oneway Talon chuck this week, and I'll try my first bowl when i get home.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I appreciate it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, this morning I started a bowl a little smaller than yours. The outside I cleaned up with my 1 1/4" gouge followed by a 1/2" bowl gouge and smoothed with a skew, so smooth that it could have passed without sanding. So far so good, now to the inside, again with the 1/2" gouge got most of the inside removed then it started to happen, I kept digging in and each time lost more confidence. Finally I reached the stage where I wasn't prepared to stuff it up completely so have used up two sheets of 80 grit sanding it smooth and will probably use at least another half sheet. Bear in mind that I watched the video that Rob gave the link for!

I may well give up attempting any more bowls, some things I'm brilliant at, others so so and yet others I just can't get the hang of, and bowl turning seems to be one of them.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Harry! Don't give up!!! I'm at just under 50% on my blanks. To get the few little piddle-bowls made, I've had to use twice as many blanks plus one more.  The only good thing is that each time I've ruined one, it was ruined in a different fashion. 

I'm still getting a lot of little catches with the bowl gouge too while hogging out for the inside. The trick for me seems to be in three parts. First is to stop and resharpen the gouge at the first sign of a catch. Just a quick tap on the wheel to dress the edge. Next I sometimes have a bit of trouble getting the rotation angle of the flute just right but generally it is at about 2 o'clock which is a little more open than the 45 degrees I've heard tossed about. And third, I have to stop and re-adjust the tool rest for height at least once because I just don't seem to have the eyeball calibrated to get the height right on the first try. And I do move it in a little as I go deeper into the hollow.

And after all that, the second to last one I started I had a nice (to me) profile going and then lost track of the wall thickness at the bottom and suddenly had a shallow dish plus a free ring of wood! CRAP!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry don't worry about it and don't give up. They will get easier the more you do. I had the same thoughts when I did my first one. Now I can take a 8" bowl blank can go from start to finish in about a hour. So don't give up Harry. It does get easier.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice bowl Bernie. I love the contrasts in color.

Ray H


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Yet again Great work there Bernie.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Pete.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great job. Where do you get the chunks of lumber to turned?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Barry99 said:


> Great job. Where do you get the chunks of lumber to turned?


Barry I buy from various sources but most of mine come from ebay. I have 2 or 3 guys that I buy from regularly and have some great wood. We don't have much around here except for cottonwood which can be a pain to turn, Elm which is everywhere, some honey locust and Ash. Yea we have others but is pretty scarce as far as getting any. Walnut and Cherry is scarce.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rwyoung said:


> Harry! Don't give up!!! I'm at just under 50% on my blanks. To get the few little piddle-bowls made, I've had to use twice as many blanks plus one more.  The only good thing is that each time I've ruined one, it was ruined in a different fashion.
> 
> I'm still getting a lot of little catches with the bowl gouge too while hogging out for the inside. The trick for me seems to be in three parts. First is to stop and resharpen the gouge at the first sign of a catch. Just a quick tap on the wheel to dress the edge. Next I sometimes have a bit of trouble getting the rotation angle of the flute just right but generally it is at about 2 o'clock which is a little more open than the 45 degrees I've heard tossed about. And third, I have to stop and re-adjust the tool rest for height at least once because I just don't seem to have the eyeball calibrated to get the height right on the first try. And I do move it in a little as I go deeper into the hollow.
> 
> And after all that, the second to last one I started I had a nice (to me) profile going and then lost track of the wall thickness at the bottom and suddenly had a shallow dish plus a free ring of wood! CRAP!


Rob, every one of your problems were the same as mine, now, with the help of Bernie and others I have today almost completed a bowl without a single dig in, quite amazing after the last one and the blank is from the same branch. I'm really wagging my tail!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Rob, every one of your problems were the same as mine, now, with the help of Bernie and others I have today almost completed a bowl without a single dig in, quite amazing after the last one and the blank is from the same branch. I'm really wagging my tail!


Ok Harry don't go getting cocky on me. :sarcastic:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, for the next couple of years at least, you have nothing to fear from me, and even then I doubt it!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Man-O-Man, really pretty bowl!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Rob, every one of your problems were the same as mine, now, with the help of Bernie and others I have today almost completed a bowl without a single dig in, quite amazing after the last one and the blank is from the same branch. I'm really wagging my tail!


Great!!!!


----------

